# Anual omg



## Gunner_Robertson (25 May 2004)

my cor. will not be ready for this we really suck the cadets can hardly march or stay in step and I have to salut (Cadet quatar master) omg this is going to be a desastor just waitting to happan.


----------



## 63 Delta (25 May 2004)

Is there a point to this post? Your grammar and spelling make this post incredibly hard to understand. Who are you talking too? Yourself? Maybe direct your post at someone, and clarify as to what you are looking for.


----------



## chalk1 (25 May 2004)

Just hold on a sec. The gunner may have actually brought up an issue worth talking about. Some corps aren‘t able to sustain a standard of drill throughout the year, and only begin to enforce standards when the Annual Ceremonial Review comes around. Of course, I see this as a problem that relates to leadership (as always), but also, I find many of us seniors eventually slack off and only bring standards up when it counts. Unfortunately, guys (and girls) like the gunner here suffer. Any comments?


----------



## tabernac (25 May 2004)

I know this has been said tens of times before, but spelling is imperative for a good post. Please check your spelling before you post. That way we know what you are talking about, and who it was/is directed at. That way people can give you useful information quickly.


----------



## Ranger (26 May 2004)

My corps, is always demanding that our drill be kept at a high standard. We have 4 Troops and a lot of newbie cadets, yet our drill, is pretty amazing. Our annual parade is going to be so awesome!


----------



## Burrows (26 May 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Ranger (26 May 2004)

Burrows, good luck with your promotion... I‘m awaiting Master Corporal and I‘m hoping that I get it on June 5th at our annual parade. Once again, good luck!


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 May 2004)

I no longer serve in Cadets, when I did, for 3 1/2 years, We had little problems with our D&D, as we constantly instructed our junior cadets on their drill.(I believe that one of three classes each night was devoted to Drill) When I left, our Squadron was proficient enough at their drill that I was not worried for their abilities durring last year‘s Anual Parade. If Standards are kept up, there should be no reason that Cadets are not ready for Anual. As Burrows and QY said, with proper instruction, and help from their fellow cadets, any cadet can learn basic drill in a short time, and be ready for a parade like this.


----------



## alexk (26 May 2004)

Our anual is this weekend we should be ready but the main problem is drill again. with a new re-org at the start of the year the troops got divied up by random instead of by star level, then the drill went down hill but next year its going back so it should be better. How do your corps organise your troops?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 May 2004)

Our annual is also this weekend. Our biggest problem is discipline which also affects their drill. Every year our corp has a few troublemakers who always seem to shape up by annual but this year I don‘t know, we have one more day to shape them up. This time the RSM will be drilling them and I know for a fact that he will have them straightend out. I pray everything goes well. Hey Q.Y. Rang. I‘m in the same boat as you, hope you get that promotion.


----------



## Ranger (26 May 2004)

Our Annual is next weekend... our Troops are divided first by Squadron, then jsut randomly, that way we are all surrounded by different skill levels. 
GGHG_Cadet, same to you, good luck!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 May 2004)

My corp is pretty small so we only have two troops and they‘re not even full ones at that.


----------



## wongskc (26 May 2004)

I aged out of cadets back in 2002, but I came back to volunteer this year and I have to say that you guys are lucky (with the exception of poor cadet_gunner there).  

My former Sqn‘s drill sucks, and all the Sr. NCOs want absolutely no responsibility at all.  This week, the CO did an inspection of the cadet‘s boots, and made good on his promise a month ago that any cadet with no shine would have to give their boots to their corporals (and corporals to sgts, etc.) and they would have to have them shined by the end of the week.  Well, the WOII (in army rank that‘s a MWO) went ballistic, stormed off the parade square and got her mom into the argument (head of the PSC) and she refused to polish any boots.

With leaders like this, is it any wonder why the squadron can‘t even manage a gaggle in the general right direction?


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 May 2004)

That is just crazyness, but I can‘t imagine my WO doing any different, except mabye for delegating the ‘responsibility‘ down to his F/Sgts, etc.

I agree that it is the Cpl.‘s responsibility to instruct the cadets and make sure they do it right, and I am a firm believer in the chain of command, and if one level fails, they all fail. I had many problems with cadets that took no initiative or responsibility, and then again with the Cpls when I got promoted to Sgt.


----------



## Ranger (27 May 2004)

My corps pretty big, we had to split into 2 Squadrons... A Squadron and G Squadron. And by hte way all you guys are talking, soudns liek we have it easy with all our higher ranks being really strict on Drill, Dress and Deportment. Good luck to you all for your Annual Parades.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (27 May 2004)

Id have to agree that it would be easier having a large am mount of senior staff being hard on the cadets. At my corp I‘m finding that as the years go by our staff gets slacker and slacker. Myself my 2IC another Sgt. and The Flag party commander a WO. Are the only people left in my corp that seem to care. Last monday we where doing drill. The platoon commanders put people in charge, went and sat on a bench with like 5 cadets that should have been in ranks its a discrase. I cant do anything about it either because it was 2 WO.‘s a MWO and my CWO. I was disgusted. Any advice?


----------



## Burrows (27 May 2004)

I would take it up with your CO or DCO.  I have had the same problem exept with section commanders not calling their sections, 3 of 8 commanders called regularly the others did not.  I found out about this becasue as a sort of admin assistant it was my job to take the info from the Warrants on who would be here and who would not and put it into a template I had created.  I took the matter up with our DCO who took it to our CO and the irresponsable commanders have been either warned once or if it was their 2nd time removed from command.
Cheers,
Burrows


----------



## Irapliskin (26 May 2006)

My annual is next Friday, and i know what you mean,  i transferred here from 557 Lorne Scots,  Brampton Ontario

I am use to an extremely higher standard due to the fact we have won drill competitions for the past 4 years,

Now I'm in an Artillery core and I am told i am too Strict for the core  I wonder if anyone else has had this problem


----------



## Burrows (26 May 2006)

CORPS.


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 May 2006)

C/Sgt.Charest said:
			
		

> I am told i am too Strict for the core  I wonder if anyone else has had this problem



I have experienced this.  I have been yelled at by parents for calling drill too loudly.  Poor baby  :  Anyway We always have a training weekend prior to the ACR purely devoted to drill.  We get out all the kinks and any questions that are asked.  We make sure that all the WOs, Sgts, flag party, adjudent, parade commander etc know what they're doing.  We have many many rehersals and at the end the drill always sounds and looks good. 

 Even at the beginning of the weekend the drill doesnt look good but after 2 days of nothing but drill and ACR practice they look pretty good.  This is a good strategy i think for corps with weaker drill.  Even about 2 or 3 weeks before we practice during the parade nights.  practice practice PRACTICE!! If you do that it will look good.


----------



## gt102 (28 May 2006)

Well, the day after mine... I can honestly say I was pleased. I was hoping more cadet bodies would show up. But we atleast had 27 (Consider our corps is small and on average nights has 20-25) which was pretty good. There was two smaaalll hitches at the very begining of the parade that worried me. 1 when the corps was supposed to fall in the band was not quiiite ready, proved a 30-45 second delay (which seemed like forever after I called the command) and when I went to advance the corps I said "Parade Left *slight pause as I caught the error* RIght turn" I thank the heavens that the cadets remembered the practice and none of them turned left.

It was a pretty big parade for me as I recieved the Cadet Medal of Excellence, the corps award for Most Efficient NCO and was the incoming RSM. I was filled with pride when the Claymore was handed over to me on that final heat of the parade.

~Crowe out


----------



## future medic (31 May 2006)

Good on ya Crowe!

I remember when I had an annual like that. Lord Starathcona, best cadet and becoming the new RSM all at once. Let me just say that the fun stuff is about to begin . Get ready for a lot of problem solving but judging by your character you'll do fine.

cheers


----------



## gt102 (31 May 2006)

future medic said:
			
		

> Let me just say that the fun stuff is about to begin



Thanks 

Oh, and the 'fun' has already begun. Good ole bantering of cadets, issues with ranks, you know... the standard everyday problems  :blotto:


----------



## future medic (1 Jun 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Oh, and the 'fun' has already begun. Good ole bantering of cadets, issues with ranks, you know... the standard everyday problems  :blotto:



HAHA, sounds like you got your hands full. That's just where it starts. Remember, your at the top of the food chain now. With you being a major connection between the cadets and the officers, be prepared for alot of problem solving and frustration. Also, you've gone as far as you can go rank wise in the system, so I'd start to think about how you can better your cadet corps (training wise, D&D ect.). Remember their mess up in your mess up. BEST OF LUCK TO YA RSM! 

-Future Medic


----------



## Muir (4 Jun 2006)

In my corps we have a problem with drill as well. We're a small corps (and by small I mean we hardly ever have more than 20 cadets on parade every week), and so it's obvious when we have a few cadets that just don't care or just don't get it. I just joined this 2005/2006 year and yet I have had our MWO and all three of our Sgt tell me I am better at drill then most troopers, and even better than some corporals. I hate it! It really makes me mad when people who should know what they are doing just don't have a clue. But I guess that's why I'm already a corporal (yay for advancement if you're above 14!). Anyway, there are probably lots of corps out there that are going to have a really sucky ACR, so don't feel too bad, it's not your fault that people just don't get it.


----------



## ryanmann356 (4 Jun 2006)

Muir said:
			
		

> it's not your fault that people just don't get it.



Yes it is your fault if your ACR is bad.  Its up to the junior and senior NCOs to prepare them and drill the hell out of the cadets.  If they dont like it then too bad for them.  We practice for weeks before our ACR and have an entire weekend devoted to practice.  You have to MAKE them get it.  Before our ACR I drill and drill my platoon and make sure every single one of them knows what they're doing.  If a cadet is having trouble getting a certain movement send him or them off with a senior for a one on one tutoring session on drill.  Thats what we do and our ACRs look darn good.


----------



## Muir (4 Jun 2006)

I re-read my post and I realized that it sounded as if nothing can be blamed on the junior and senior NCO's, but that's not what I meant. What I meant was that if people don't care or don't want to try then there is nothing anyone can do, you can't force people to be good at anything if they don't like it, sure you can drill them and drill them but if they don't care and just don't try it doesn't work. Also in my corps we do have a few cadets with learning disabilities (obviously I'm not going to specify who) and so that is another reason it isn't the junior and senior NCO's faults, but that may be just my corps.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (7 Jun 2006)

wow my acr is going to be a gong show. not for the cadets that are in ranks, but for the ones that are in the flag party. Yes you heard that right CADETS. and guess who our flag party cmdr is.. wait for it ... wait for it...
It is a Mcpl that only has cadet basic for experience.and get this he missed the last day of practice before ACR .....but yay for me I got to command the flag party. I am some one who has taken D&C and attempted NSCE I got jipped for for a Mcpl that is being favored.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (7 Jun 2006)

for the cadets that are in ranks they have made a great improvement and they look like a gate when they wheel. before they couldn't even keep in step.what I saw yesterday was sweet when they did the advance in review order the only person that was off, was the marker.


----------

